# Cardiologist



## Spit sheller (Jun 1, 2013)

I would appreciate any recomendation for a good cardiologist.
It is not for surgery, solely for medication to counteract the effects of other medication.

I have found an excellent Doctor, not a general practicioner, seems to have specialised on overweight people and gave great advice on my wife's thyroid condition, however any recomendations would be greatly appreciated.


----------

